# Turkey Hunting From a Treestand??



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

I am almost positive it is illegal but can you hunt turks from the tree?? Thanks!:coolgleam


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Read the guide-it's in there somewhere. It's on the web if you don't have one. 

I don't know cause I've never considered it-first of all, it's very hard to conceal yourself in a treestand. Second, turkeys look up-all the time. And if they're roosted in a tree when you climb up in that stand, the jig is up if they're anywhere around before it gets started. Third, you're safer on the ground.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

I do believe it says in the regs you can hunt turkeys from a treestand only if you are using a bow...


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Gomer is correct...Using a bow you can hunt from a treestand. Good luck this season!


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks guys thats what i thought


----------

